# Slug Guns



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

I have been invited to go hunting next season in an area where the only legal shot gun is one that shoots slugs. I will find out more info concerning the regulations before next season.

I have a 3" Remington Model 1100 shot gun. I have looked at barrels for it that are designed to use with scopes. At the cost of a barrel I can buy a used shot gun made to shoot slugs.

My main questions are these: 

What slug guns do you like and why?

If you use a scoped gun how is it outfitted? 
Mount; scope and power

What slugs seem to be the most accurate?

What is the longest shot you made with a slug?


----------



## jross (Sep 3, 2006)

I use a Mossberg 500 Crown Grade in 20 ga. Presently I am using Remington Buckhammer 2/ 3/4 inch slugs. I have used Remington Coppersolids, Lightfields, Federal Sabots, and Winchester Partition Gold. While all the slugs were accurate, all but the Buckhammers appeared to tumble occasionally judging by the hole in the target and where the sabots where found. Finding the sabot lying in front of the target at 50 yards and an irregular shaped hole in the target indicates incomplete seperation, unless one is using impact discarding sabots. Normally sabots should seperate at around 25 yards. I have a Simmons 3x9x40 scope on the Mossberg mounted on Weaver rings. When I replace the scope, I will put on a 2x7x32 because 9 power is not needed where I hunt, and 2 power is more useful. That large objective lens is great for low light in the swamp. My longest shot was 75 yards when I killed a six point using a Coppersolid. One point to keep in mind is the trigger pull on a shotgun which is heavy. One has to work at it to squeeze until the gun fires, kind of like a surprise release with a bow. Punch it and it doesn't matter what slug you use, accuracy will suffer. You will have to try various slugs because of the manufacturing tolerances of slug guns. Even two identical guns will not print the same using identical ammo. The price of a slug barrel for the 1100 will cover the cost of a new Mosserg slug gun with a cantilevered barrel, which is the best way to go..


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Best Gun I had was a 20ga. Cut the choke out.Made a heck of Rabbit and Quail Gun too.

big rockpile


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

This is the Mr here, my wife usually posts. I bought her a used H & R Ultra Slug Gun in 20 guage when I thought she was going to hunt. It is dead accurate with lightfields to 125 yards. It has a Simmons 1.5 to 5 on it which will be changed to a Leupold when it goes bad. I have a Winchester Model 1300 which was given to me when they still used Walnut. I had the Slug Barrel adapted for Screw in chokes and it is now a great turkey gun also. It shoots Activ slugs into a group smaller then a coffee cup at 75 yards. Most of my shots on deer are less then 30 yards. I like to get as close as I can. If I think I will have to shoot any distance I take the Thompson Contender or the Smoke pole.

If I was a wealthy man I would have a Tarhunt Slug gun 20 guage mountain hunter. What a sweet gun.

R


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

I appreciate the info I received. Are there any other opinions? Any other slug shotguns? Other slug ammo?

Does anyone use Remington Slug Guns with scopes? What scopes/slugs? Drop all of the viewers a line. Thanks, NJ Rich


----------



## Jex99in00 (Apr 24, 2006)

I have a Mossberg 695 that I use with Federal Truball 2 3/4". Iron sights on it (no way to mount a scope) but it gives great groups out to about 80 yds.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

in my hunting party we have 
my 11oo with mod barrel using winchester 12 ga slugs 
a tradions with choke tubes 
browning gold trap with choke tubes 
they just put in the imp cylender 
ithica mod 37 4 of them in 20 and 12 with sluch barrels full and poly choke
870 's with and without slug barrels 
winchester 1300 with tubes 
stevens bolt 20 
with the poly choke i turn it to the slug setting
a mix of fedral winchester and remingtion slugs 
they all seem to be about a pie plate at 100 yards for groups 
all are fine deer guns and yes that 40 year old stevens bolt has taken lot of deer 

so what ever you have try a few rounds with whatever 2.50 dollar a box slugs you can get rem winchester or fedral
i like winchester 15 for 6.99 deal


----------



## foxtrapper (Dec 23, 2003)

My favorite slug gun is my old Winchester 97. I love the cowboy feel of the gun and it shoots well. Strap on rear sight aligned with the front bead. I can keep it on a paper plate at 100 yards all day long.

Federal ammo works best for me. Worse is Remington. Foster type slugs because the barrel is smooth. 7/8 oz instead of the 1 oz slugs because they travel flatter.

I've got a scoped Mossberg 500, and father-in-law has a scoped something or other. Shotgun scopes weren't worth a darn because they didn't gather enough light to be usefull at dusk or dawn. Cheap scopes didn't work worth a darn because they self destructed or couldn't hold position. Since the shooting is close you don't need or want much magnification. I've usually found myself down in the 2x to 4x range for shotguns and blackpowder both. Nothing more frustrating than having too much magnification and being unable to see the deer for the individual hairs.

Longest kill shot I've made was about 100 yards. Father-in-law was close to 200 yards. He's a heck of a lot better shot than I am. He's quite able to lob things in a long arc at a running target and hit them. I couldn't do that. My targets have to stand still.


----------



## beorning (Apr 14, 2006)

I use a remington 870 in 12 gauge with a smoothbore slug barrel. I use 1-ounce rifled slugs and it does very well, but I wouldn't take shots much longer than 50 yards. That is likely as much to do with my own marksmanship as the gun itself.

I've been reading a lot about using a 20-gauge with a rifled barrel and sabots and I might pick up a new gun just to see if all the fuss is true. From what I'm gathering, They are supposed to be effective at much longer range than a typical slug gun. Downside seems to be that the ammo is much more expensive. I pay a few bucks for a box of 12 guage slugs. The sabots are triple that cost.

Anyone hunting with a 20-gauge gun and sabots? I'd as soon save the money for the new gun if it isn't worth it.


----------



## foxtrapper (Dec 23, 2003)

beorning said:


> Anyone hunting with a 20-gauge gun and sabots? I'd as soon save the money for the new gun if it isn't worth it.


I've tried it. Kicked so hard I quickly gave up the idea. Talk about fear of recoil and flinching in anticipation of the shot! That gun may have been very accurate, but I couldn't shoot it accurately because of the kick.

My big ole Winchester does weigh a ton, but it also doesn't kick badly because of that weight. Something to keep in mind with those light weight 20 gauge guns.


----------



## jross (Sep 3, 2006)

beorning said:


> I use a remington 870 in 12 gauge with a smoothbore slug barrel. I use 1-ounce rifled slugs and it does very well, but I wouldn't take shots much longer than 50 yards. That is likely as much to do with my own marksmanship as the gun itself.
> 
> I've been reading a lot about using a 20-gauge with a rifled barrel and sabots and I might pick up a new gun just to see if all the fuss is true. From what I'm gathering, They are supposed to be effective at much longer range than a typical slug gun. Downside seems to be that the ammo is much more expensive. I pay a few bucks for a box of 12 guage slugs. The sabots are triple that cost.
> 
> Anyone hunting with a 20-gauge gun and sabots? I'd as soon save the money for the new gun if it isn't worth it.



Mossberg 20 using Rem Buckhammers. I have yet to take a deer with the Buckhammers, but have had problems with Coppersolids and Lightfields AT CLOSE range. Up to 70 yards both dropped em. I have had apparent instances of Lightfields and Coppersolids tumbling due to possible sabot not seperating, on the range, but I cannot prove it, only the irregular shaped bullet hole being an indication.. 20 gauge is lighter and does kick some, but not as bad a a 12 ga. The sloppy trigger is something to get used to. My buddy uses an Encore with a 20 ga barrel and a Mossberg 12 ga and the difference in triggers is something else.
I had a one antlered wye buck in the crosshairs Monday evening, but let him pass. Neighbor's friend got it yesterday morning.


----------



## Steve L. (Feb 23, 2004)

I've got an H&R 12 gauge (rifled barrel) with a 1.5 - 4.5X scope on it. Shoots about 4" groups at 100yds. It's the 'standard' weight gun, so it kicks a bit, but I like it, and I've killed more than a few deer with it. I shoot the Winchester BRI sabots (at about $2 a pop).


beorning said:


> I've been reading a lot about using a 20-gauge with a rifled barrel and sabots and I might pick up a new gun just to see if all the fuss is true.
> 
> Anyone hunting with a 20-gauge gun and sabots? I'd as soon save the money for the new gun if it isn't worth it.


I bought an H&R 20 gauge (rifled barrel, 'standard' weight) not too long ago that I haven't gotten around to messing with yet. It's got those 'shoot thru' type rings on it that just put the scope way too high to use right. I'm planning on getting it set up for my SO to use.


----------



## jross (Sep 3, 2006)

Steve L. said:


> I've got an H&R 12 gauge (rifled barrel) with a 1.5 - 4.5X scope on it. Shoots about 4" groups at 100yds. It's the 'standard' weight gun, so it kicks a bit, but I like it, and I've killed more than a few deer with it. I shoot the Winchester BRI sabots (at about $2 a pop).
> 
> I bought an H&R 20 gauge (rifled barrel, 'standard' weight) not too long ago that I haven't gotten around to messing with yet. It's got those 'shoot thru' type rings on it that just put the scope way too high to use right. I'm planning on getting it set up for my SO to use.


One thing to consider for anyone using a scope on a standard shotgun stock and that is to install a cheek piece on the comb to quickly put your eye behind the ocular lens of the scope. My Mossberg 500 has interchangeable cheek pieces, one for the scope and one for the smoothbore. Also remember to change the cheek piece or do like I did when I went grouse hunting and put the gun up to the shoulder to make sure nothing was binding and I could not see the bead. I had forgotten to put the lower cheek piece on the comb.


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

Also interested in this topic. How would an old 12ga. bolt action " Turkey Gun'. 36' barrell work with good slugs?? I don't have ANY extra money to buy a new gun.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

In Minnesota you're allowed to use a muzzle loader in "slug only" zones. Just an idea that you might want to consider if the same is allowed in your state.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Esteban29304 said:


> Also interested in this topic. How would an old 12ga. bolt action " Turkey Gun'. 36' barrell work with good slugs?? I don't have ANY extra money to buy a new gun.


if it has choke tube i would put in the improved cylinder 

but other wise i think long barreled smoothbores work well with slugs i have been using slugs in my 30 inch barrel for 14 years my brother does the same 
i have a mod barrel he has choke tubes 

but this year while at the club sight in i learned that they sometimes they get better results for accuracy with the mod tube in 

so if it doesn't hold nice groups try the mod tube if you have one 

i used a bolt 16 one year it was ok 
my cusin uses a old stevens bolt 20 ga i think it has a mod of full choke

the only caution i have ever heard was not to put slugs through a poly choke unless turned to the slug setting 

i have a polly choke that works fine set to slug i never wanted to try it set to anything else


----------



## jross (Sep 3, 2006)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> if it has choke tube i would put in the improved cylinder
> 
> but other wise i think long barreled smoothbores work well with slugs i have been using slugs in my 30 inch barrel for 14 years my brother does the same
> i have a mod barrel he has choke tubes
> ...



The year after I sold my bolt action 12 gauge, New Jersey legalized rifled slugs. All I would have had to do was to install adjustable sights on it. I killed a huge buck in Pa with it. But my little 20 ga pump makes up for the loss of the bolt.


----------



## Bwana (Jul 9, 2006)

Cabin Fever said:


> In Minnesota you're allowed to use a muzzle loader in "slug only" zones. Just an idea that you might want to consider if the same is allowed in your state.


Same thing in WI. I had neither a muzzleloader nor a slug barrel for my 870, until a few days ago...I came across an Ithaca rifled slug barrel with cantilever scope mount at a local gun shop for only $139! Just need a cheap scope and a variety of slugs to try out and I should be good just in case I find some good private land to hunt close to home (shotgun county). 

Normally, I prefer to hunt in rifle areas, mainly cuz I like my rifles!  Most of my past success though has been in shotgun areas. I suppose I'll still need to get a muzzleloader too, since there is a separate season for it and here in WI, a person who doesn't successfully fill a buck tag can still shoot a buck during that season.

-Dave


----------



## Farmer Willy (Aug 7, 2005)

How big are the slugs where you live? Good mercy, around here the ducks eat them or we sprinkle a little salt on them, never had call to shoot any. What do you do with them once you got them?


----------



## Nathan (Jun 8, 2006)

I hunt with A remington 870 with the slug barrel that came in the combo,and used the3" coppersolids.I took the deer at 30 yards uphill with one shot,while I hunt very brushy areas and this an average range for me,I couldnt advise on open areas as I dont hunt anything but heavy vegetation from a treestand,and rarely get a long shot.the coppersolids work well for my situations


----------

